# Parnter says she is done gets naked in front of me



## bobsmith

It could be just my optimism hoping she will come around here. I should restate that my partner says she can handle no more of me and we are done. However, she still undresses in front of me in the bedroom and even approached to talk to me naked when coming out of the shower. 

At no point was there any sort of advance by her or anything. No look or anything so I could be reading this totally wrong but in the past before we were going to therapy and she wanted to end it, she started taking her clothes to the bathroom, etc. 

I am just curious from a woman's perspective, if you were really wanting out of say a 10-12yr relationship, would you be fine with being naked in front of your soon to be ex?


----------



## 6301

How about a mans perspective. I'm reading this and what I see is a woman saying in so many word that were done and she's prancing around naked in front of you just to let you know that this is what you'll be missing. Nothing more then grinding her heels in your neck.

Next time she does it,don't look. If you have to, walk out of the room or better yet look her straight in the eyes and keep them locked in on hers. Just remember that every woman has what she has, T&A and a V. If all else fails don't be in the same room with her when she's undressing. Something tells me that she got you in her grasp and she's enjoying seeing you squirm.


----------



## Country Apple

bobsmith said:


> It could be just my optimism hoping she will come around here. I should restate that my partner says she can handle no more of me and we are done. However, she still undresses in front of me in the bedroom and even approached to talk to me naked when coming out of the shower.
> 
> At no point was there any sort of advance by her or anything. No look or anything so I could be reading this totally wrong but in the past before we were going to therapy and she wanted to end it, she started taking her clothes to the bathroom, etc.
> 
> I am just curious from a woman's perspective, if you were really wanting out of say a 10-12yr relationship, would you be fine with being naked in front of your soon to be ex?



I am a woman and I am exactly in the position you described having recently told my husband that I am done. I will walk naked from the shower to the bedroom when I need to dress. I do it not because I am trying to send a message to him, but out of habit. I don't talk to him when I am naked or really at any time. 

Although, I can see some women to do this on purpose to tempt you, in my case, it was simply done out of habit.


----------



## bobsmith

Country Apple said:


> I am a woman and I am exactly in the position you described having recently told my husband that I am done. I will walk naked from the shower to the bedroom when I need to dress. I do it not because I am trying to send a message to him, but out of habit. I don't talk to him when I am naked or really at any time.
> 
> Although, I can see some women to do this on purpose to tempt you, in my case, it was simply done out of habit.



I am curious, is your husband done as well? Has being naked been any sort of problem? 

My situation is probably similar in that these are just times getting from point to point or throwing something on for bed. She certainly does not sleep naked or anything.


----------



## Jamison

Between this thread and your other one, I do think shes done. It will have to be up to you if you continue to live this way or move on with your life. Especially if you feel you deserve someone who does want to be with you.


----------



## 6301

Country Apple said:


> I am a woman and I am exactly in the position you described having recently told my husband that I am done. I will walk naked from the shower to the bedroom when I need to dress. I do it not because I am trying to send a message to him, but out of habit. I don't talk to him when I am naked or really at any time.
> 
> Although, I can see some women to do this on purpose to tempt you, in my case, it was simply done out of habit.


 Sorry. I don't buy that "habit" excuse. If your done, then your done. If you two still have to live under the same roof and you want nothing more to do with your husband, then you take it upon yourself to undress in private. it's flaunting in the first degree and you know it.


----------



## 2yearsago

That's not a specific action towards you. Sounds like it was from a habit. Unless she makes a move towards you naked I'd say you are in the same boat. Actions speak.


----------



## SadSamIAm

If my wife did this, she would either be:

1) Getting me to make a pass at her so she can reject me and make me feel like crap.
2) Wanting me to make a pass at her because she is horny.

Either way, it would be a sign that she isn't done. If she was done, she would dress and undress behind locked door.


----------



## Jamison

SadSamIAm said:


> Either way, it would be a sign that she isn't done. If she was done, she would dress and undress behind locked door.


Not sure if you have read his other thread, but to me is does sound like shes done. As far as her undressing in front of him, doesn't really mean much and if its to get him to approach her just for her to reject him, that should speak volumes to him, Hopefully he can make a decision to either keep living the way he is living or move on.


----------



## SadSamIAm

Jamison said:


> Not sure if you have read his other thread, but to me is does sound like shes done. As far as her undressing in front of him, doesn't really mean much and if its to get him to approach her just for her to reject him, that should speak volumes to him, Hopefully he can make a decision to either keep living the way he is living or move on.


If my wife pranced up to me naked and then rejected me when I tried to hug her, I would see it as a sign that she wasn't done. 

I think when people are done, they are done. No more game playing. No more need for discussion or confrontation.


----------



## Jamison

SadSamIAm said:


> If my wife pranced up to me naked and then rejected me when I tried to hug her, I would see it as a sign that she wasn't done.
> 
> I think when people are done, they are done. No more game playing. No more need for discussion or confrontation.


I agree however, there is more to this issue than just her prancing around naked and her rejecting him, if thats the case. I also think if shes done she needs to present him with separation or divorce papers. Or if he is tired of the "games" and shes not willing to change, then he needs to either continue living in the mess he is in, or present her with separation/divorce papers.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

bobsmith said:


> It could be just my optimism hoping she will come around here. I should restate that my partner says she can handle no more of me and we are done. However, she still undresses in front of me in the bedroom and even approached to talk to me naked when coming out of the shower.
> 
> At no point was there any sort of advance by her or anything. No look or anything so I could be reading this totally wrong but in the past before we were going to therapy and she wanted to end it, she started taking her clothes to the bathroom, etc.
> 
> I am just curious from a woman's perspective, if you were really wanting out of say a 10-12yr relationship, would you be fine with being naked in front of your soon to be ex?


I would look at her naked and stare and say I remember the days when you were hot naked. She will put clothes on from then on. Yes, she is being a ***** IMO.


----------



## bobsmith

Jamison is correct, there is more to the story and I guess possible that I am looking too much into this. 

I guess from what I read and feel anyway, I am not done and from the tears she has shared, she at least has some emotion left. BUT....

I too would kind of expect her to cover up and kind of severe things though. I am playing it careful right now as I work on personal issues but I did try to keep a hand on her while sleeping. I guess I was testing to see how she accepted that and also see if that will help melt this barrier and open communication more. 

Just so we are on the same page, it has come to light that I might have a mild case of bipolar disorder. I am irritable and get mad at things. My dad was like this so we are trying to figure out if this is learn behavior or chemical. Either way, it needs to change. 

She has voiced that I have become a very good father and the type of father she would see our kids with but does say my emotional outbursts have "completely fried her nerves". I guess she feels that she walks on eggshells around me. However, make it known that she suffers from PTSD type symptoms from an abusive step father. That is where we are.

I think what is REALLY confusing me is we went on a family vacation only 1 week ago and had no real problem. Another confusing detail is only 1 month ago, she went on a vaca with her best friend for a few days. She came back acting very happy to see me, and practically jumped me when she got home, telling me she was "so wet for me", etc. I guess this could have just been hornyness I guess but she does not exactly like to have sex when she is not happy.


----------



## UndecidedinATX

I'm done, and my H and I are still living under the same roof, in fact he just moved back in after separation while we finalize things, and I don't want him to see me naked. I would prefer he not have any reason to come into my bedroom. I don't want him making a pass at me because it makes me feel uncomfortable having to turn him down.


----------



## bobsmith

UndecidedinATX said:


> I'm done, and my H and I are still living under the same roof, in fact he just moved back in after separation while we finalize things, and I don't want him to see me naked. I would prefer he not have any reason to come into my bedroom. I don't want him making a pass at me because it makes me feel uncomfortable having to turn him down.


I take it sleeping in the same bed or touching at all would be uncomfortable or rejected?

In your opinion, could a guy reasonably assume a wife was still "on the fence" if still allowing physical contact during sleep? She also leaves the door to the bathroom partially open when taking a shower as she typically does. She used to do it to help hear our youngest (3yo now) but still doing that. Again, I could be reading it wrong but I have purchased a single red rose arrangement to see how she handles that.


----------



## Mavash.

Rewarding her for being done?


----------



## 6301

Dude.

I don't care if your bi polar, tri polar or quad polar. If she doesn't want you any longer then tell her to take her naked ass someplace else. Preferably another place of residence. You do have a mouth and voice box. She's screwing with your emotions and your letting her get away with it. 

If that doesn't work, wheel out your phone and start taking pictures and say "WAIT UNTIL THE GUYS SEE THIS!" Bet she gets real modest then.


----------



## UndecidedinATX

When I was on the fence we slept in the same bed, but even then we didn't really touch, but that is one of our huge problems. He was never affectionate, and then I shut down. After everything hit the fan, when he would try to be affectionate, I just wasn't feeling it. 

Is she awake while y'all are touching in bed, or just sleeping and bumping against each other in the night? If awake, and she allows it, I would say she isn't completely done, or at least your touch doesn't repulse her.


----------



## toonaive

I will second, that you take a picture next time she does this. I think her intentions will become much clearer to you. Just in case though, be prepared to run!


----------



## bobsmith

UndecidedinATX said:


> When I was on the fence we slept in the same bed, but even then we didn't really touch, but that is one of our huge problems. He was never affectionate, and then I shut down. After everything hit the fan, when he would try to be affectionate, I just wasn't feeling it.
> 
> Is she awake while y'all are touching in bed, or just sleeping and bumping against each other in the night? If awake, and she allows it, I would say she isn't completely done, or at least your touch doesn't repulse her.


Yeah, she is awake. I made sure and do that last night as soon as we were in bed. I did not go in for "spooning", just a hand on her waist to let her know I was there. 

I ended up getting a red rose/vase in her place a business for her to find this morning. I at least got an email thanking me and "thanks for thinking of me", etc. I figured if I was totally out, she probably would have said, "please don't send me flowers". 

I am trying to get in some "accidental" touching just to test her a bit. I really think she knows I have come a LONG way and working on a better me. For me anyway, the question is, when do I get to see the better her? Well, I guess she did drop about 20lbs and works out now..:smthumbup: The muffin lost a little love fat though...:banghead: That is a bummer but I can work with it.


----------



## Country Apple

bobsmith said:


> I am curious, is your husband done as well? Has being naked been any sort of problem?
> 
> My situation is probably similar in that these are just times getting from point to point or throwing something on for bed. She certainly does not sleep naked or anything.


I'm not sure. We haven't spoken in a week. I am also not sure he can see me. It's literally a 3 foot walk from bathroom to bedroom.


----------

